# Dumb idea



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wife is out of town for a couple days,so I thought Ill go to Cabellas and see if I can find her a Christmas present:grin:Not even thinking that it was sat and 10 days until Christmas.Well after 15 minutes of trying to find a parking spot I finally found one in the lower 40 acres.Took me 10 minutes to walk to the store(maybe Im out of shape)Could not find a thing for her,but had an armful of things for me.Then I go to check out,well there is a 30 minute wait to check out.So me being a grumpy impatience old fart,I put the stuff back and leave.Get to where I parked the Jeep,and realized I had locked the keys in the Jeep.thank goodness I belong to AAA(got it just in case the wife ever did any thing stupid) they had me opened in a jiffy.As I thanked the guy he looked down and said "Do you want me to change your flat tire while Im here?"Anyway 5 hours later I get home with no gifts for her.Not sure why I am even posting this,as if anyone cares,but I feel better.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Winter may be sitting in


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

riptheirlips said:


> Winter may be sitting in


Oh good heck,I believe your right


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have learned also the hard way that shopping on a Saturday or even Sunday is a bad idea. Even when it isn't the Christmas season. It is kind of funny but I have also learned since I retired that fishing is also a bad idea on Saturdays and Sundays just because of the crowds. Anymore I do all my shopping during the week along with my fishing trips and even some hunting trips unless I want to be out on the opening weekend and then it can't be avoided.

But on the bright side there are only 7 more days until winter actually arrives and the days start to get longer.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I avoid stores at all costs during the month of december.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I use to like cabelas, just too much of a hassle and they have phased out certain brands and thrown a cabelas tag on the back and jacked up the price. I head to sportsmans most of the time. I can't believe how well sportsmans has stepped up their fishing dept too!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh my... thanks for the laugh Dunkem


----------

